# New member and my memoir LOL!



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forums! There are a number of us around here that are older (I'm 40). I grew up surfing, skimboarding, and skating -- but the first time on a snowboard was this past November and now I'm hooked. Sounds like you had some fun times growing up watching snowboarding evolve. Glad you found your way back to it!


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

Good read, thanks for writing it up. You're probably closer to the average age than you think.


----------



## leesamgentry (Feb 6, 2014)

yes very nice story. 7springs is where I take my kids so welcome another east coaster. Oh and you are definitely not old. I was 17 in 86


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks! Y'all are making me feel better  Here's some pics of the old and new, bindings and boots expected tomorrow. I still might fix the nitro to ride every now and then, or maybe just retire the old girl as she certainly did her time


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I just posted a reply with pics but it looks like it has to be approved by a mod since I'm new


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

It was nice reading that! im interested in what you think of all the new tech out there right now!


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

andrewdod said:


> It was nice reading that! im interested in what you think of all the new tech out there right now!


I find it somewhat overwhelming. Keep in mind I haven't looked at any snowboard gear or even thought about it since '96. The biggest thing I notice, is how so many people seem to over-analyze equipment and setup. Once again, that's not necessarily a bad thing, I just cry a little inside imagining people spending all day on the slopes worried about the angle of their rear binding rather than just enjoying the day. 

*Boards:* I'm a bit disappointed Kemper is no longer around  I am impressed with the different rocker and camber technology, wish I had a rocker board to start on back in the day but no worries. I didn't know anything about this stuff until recently, I always knew my Nitro had an arch to it but didn't really think much about it. I have to admit, I find the board shapes these days to be very boring - They all seem to look the same with the wide rounded nose and tail. They look like popsicle sticks lol! I would have totally bought a new Nitro Pyro just for the shape if they made a 165! I'm also wondering how the tiny lip in the front and back is going to get on top of the snow LOL!

*Other:* I'm just amazed at the amount of gear out there. The prices as well, with some bindings being in the 300-400 range! There really is lots to go through, and I had to give myself a crash course on gear. I found that for my skill level, I had to spend a bit more on bindings than I planned. I'm afraid a set of bindings rated for beginner to intermediate would be a bit too flexible for me, and that I might break them easily. 

I'm also blown away by the amount of gear specifically marketed to snowboarders, like jackets, pants, etc. I am shopping for a new jacket, tempted to bring my old style of layers of flannels back, but I also have many memories of freezing to lifts and rope tows LOL!

And when did helmets become a thing?!?! The only poeople that used to wear helmets were the 5 year olds on skis with no poles, that would just bullet down the mountain in a straight line. 3 feet off the ground with a helmet and those little guys were fearless! I think nothing scared me more on the mountain than these guys. I have to admit though, I understand the helmets these days in the sense that there is a lot more "hardware" in the parks, don't want to smack your head on a rail or something. Plus, the jumps are much higher, so I understand it. I haven't decided on one yet, brought a bike helmet that I'll leave in the car. My biggest fear now is getting cracked in the head by someone else who is wearing a helmet, so I may just go with it.

I guess to sum up, I put way more thought into my current setup I ordered on Sunday, than I ever have put into gear before.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

great story. welcome to the wolf crowd too. sleep, eat, shred, repeat.:yahoo:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

welcome cbrenthus

i'm a PA native, 7springs wristbreaker (before they allowed boards, LOL), MT transplant by a very circuitous route

here's another thread with the origin tales of a bunch of forum peeps

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/sn...t/76882-your-first-board-origins-stories.html


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

Thought I'd update this with other stories as that pop back into my memory lol:

*Ski Patrol (the movie)*: Was I the only one that at least partly learned how to snowboard by watching the snowboarding scene over and over? Seriously, Suicide was my hero and I wanted to be just like him, with the multiple personalities and masks and all LOL!!!

*Alive (the movie):* Another one, I remember watching this and thinking about it when on top of the mountain, especially when on cold low visibility nights when there weren't many people around. 

*Crystal Pepsi:* Was in love with this stuff at that time in my life. Yeah, I know it doesn't have much to do with boarding but I can't reminisce about those days without this popping up in my brain somewhere

*The weather Channel:* I used to spend hours watching this, hoping that in the next 5 minutes they would predict that a huge snowstorm was coming in time to cancel school, yet have snow on the slopes for the weekend.


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

Well, I hit Whitetail last night for a few hours and thought I'd share my thoughts on the new setup (Lib Tech TRS 167cm, Union Force Binding, Sapient Yeti boots):

*Board*: Honestly, I really couldn't tell that much of a difference in the board. Flex felt the same as my Nitro, which I wanted as I like a little flex but not too much. Seemed a bit faster, but it's been awhile so I couldn't tell. The magnetraction seemed to help on the ice a little, or maybe that was the new sharp edges. Bottom line, I think its been so long that I just can't really compare to my Nitro, might have to take it for a spin.

*Bindings*: WOW, just the shear convenience of being able to ratchet them down, coupled with just lifting up on the ratchet to undo them was amazing. Beats the old push as hard as you can to tighten then press a tiny little button to loosen. And if you got snow jammed in those old bindings, forget about getting out of them without taking your glove(s) off! The padding on the straps is incredible too, doesn't feel like I'm strapped in with bandsaw blades 

If I could pick one thing to go back to '91 with, it would be the bindings. Seriously, They are that much of an improvement!

*Boots*: WTF, when did we start walking funny like skiers?!?! I know, it still isn't half as bad, but snowboard boots are certainly harder to walk in than regular boots. I like that the boots fit the binding fully, with no space between them and sides. However, I can't seem to get my boots quite as tight as I would like, maybe they'll break in a bit? Nice and warm and comfy, too, I remember using regular hunting boots 2 sizes too big so I could where 3 pairs of thick socks!. I find it kind of funny that the bindings are so well padded when the snowboard boards are so well made for bindings - doesn't really feel like I need padded binding straps with these boots! Oh well, it really does rock though, and I don't forsee having to take breaks because my feet hurt from the straps digging in.



*Other thoughts on last night*: I've seen some talk of leashes, I'm not running one now and don't plan to, but I saw a riderless board shoot down the bunny slope. Guessing some kid threw a tantrum and tossed it. Leashes were needed back in the day due to the loop strap bindings - my buddy had those on his Sims and they were horrible. 

When did putting my rear binding on become so hard?!?! ROFL, I get off the lift, sit down, and reach down to do my binding and can barely reach. Then, when I finally got secured, I couldn't stand up - finally I flipped over on my belly and stood up that way. Time to hit the gym, I guess. It got easier as the night when on, I guess after I warmed up and stretched a bit. Plus, I found they had some benches and I was all over that!

Over all, the night went well, I took it very easy as not only has it been awhile, but I'm older, and I just figured better to take it easy and be able to do more next time than to bust it and there never be a next time. Had a slight fall like 30 seconds into my first run, after that was fine. 

Anyway, feels good to be back. I'm already planning next year, trying to figure out if I want some season passes.


----------

